# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lovely Jewels



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Some of my other tanks


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

WoW! Are they THAT ugly???


----------



## redrascoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks good to me. I like the rocks they look good. What kind of background do you have on the tank?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sarah - unfortunately, with the photos being so dark, it's hard to get a real good look at them. I too like the rocks in the first shot, but it's hard for me to make out what all is behind them.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok, so here's the 10 gallon guppy tank of the substrate question I asked a cupla weeks ago. Also some brighter pics of the ones I posted before (which got like, 2 responses. Ahem!) 

The 10 gallon pearl gourami tank (the second pic) was a lot fuller until I left two of my rats alone in the room and they swam in there and dug some plants up and ate them (it being an open tank and all) 

ah well.....


----------

